

Just wanted to thank HN for not going full retard on April Fools Day - jawerty

Thank you
======
djcrayon
What's wrong with a little bit of fun on one day a year?

~~~
trafficlight
It's not really that fun, though. The 'jokes' are so over the top that it's
annoying.

~~~
djcrayon
How so? Whats wrong with a small change for the day, or some goofy humor?

Sometimes its an acknowledgement of your audience. Sometimes it drums up some
good publicity for a company.

------
rbchv
You're welcome.

